# Maserati Bi turbo spider - RGK Detailing



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*This very rare Maserati Bi turbo Spider was booked in for a Paintwork correction and interior detail.

detailed for the same client who owns this Maserati Quattroporte

The paintwork was looking a bit tired due to several years worth of washing scratches and swirls in the soft black paint, which really stood out in direct sunlight, so several stages of machine polishing was carried out to fully restore the paint finish to better than new condition!

Before...























































As you can see the paintwork was suffering with a cob web of swirls and deeper scratches in the lacquered finish.

The car was extensively cleaned, including the wheels, door shuts, and fabric hood, the paintwork was clayed to remove bonded contaminants, dried off and moved into the garage for a closer inspection and to carry out the detailing work.

Some before shots...



















Paintwork fully restored...





































After machine polishing and burnishing, any dust was removed from all crevices, all chrome trim was polished by hand, and the fabric hood, gently cleaned, and treated to fabric guard to ensure it repels dirt and water, the paintwork was then wiped down to remove any polishing oils, and two coats of Blackfire wet diamond applied to help protect the finish!

The finished job!
























































































































































































































































































The interior was also treated to a few hours cleaning, to thoroughly re fresh the leather, carpets and trim...





































all positive comments welcome :thumb:

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.com

07500903249*


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

beautiful car! nice work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking work

on an ol scholl fave of mine

never seen a drophead before,but i love all massers

one day ill have one


nice crisp finish on the paint but

what was the big round yellow thingy on the bonnet !!!!:tumbleweed:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely work... quite a rare car indeed!

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work Richard....looks lovely.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks amazing, cracking work!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Richard


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Saved for future, cracking job. Check your camera lens, it some dirt right up from the center.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> cracking work
> 
> on an ol scholl fave of mine
> 
> ...


Had a finger print on my camera lens, didn't even notice untill I had taken all these pictures 



chch said:


> Saved for future, cracking job. Check your camera lens, it some dirt right up from the center.


Cheers mate, was a wee finger print on the lens, noticed after the detail 

Thanks for the comments guy's 

Was a very satisfying car to work on! :thumb:

Richard


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Fantastic work Richard, finish is spot on!

I work on a 222 4V Bi-Turbo variant of these, awesome cars. Interior is ridiculously luxurious and comfortable too isn't it!


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Stunning work & finish there matey, so glad you put interior pictures on to, not enough pics of the inside of vehicles get put on here IMO!!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

The interior is fantastic! so much leather and real wood, non of this plastic lookalike wood you get in a lot of cars these days.

Will quite happily take many more shots of interior details that I do, I really enjoy doing interiors


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rgk Detailing said:


> The interior is fantastic! so much leather and real wood, non of this plastic lookalike wood you get in a lot of cars these days.
> 
> Will quite happily take many more shots of interior details that I do, I really enjoy doing interiors


I strangely get more satisfaction from interior detailing, obviously correcting and enhancing an exterior is rewarding but surely the inside is just as important, let's be honest, ya can't see the outside when ya driving it now can ya!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome, i like that very much. top work. Is that the soft top version of the model Clarkson dropped a skip on ?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Had a finger print on my camera lens, didn't even notice untill I had taken all these pictures
> 
> Cheers mate, was a wee finger print on the lens, noticed after the detail
> 
> ...


i was on about the sun :lol: ,,well thats what we used to call in in the olden days


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> i was on about the sun :lol: ,,well thats what we used to call in in the olden days


lol! I half thought too! the sun being visible up here is even rarer than the car that's for sure!

:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome, i like that very much. top work. Is that the soft top version of the model Clarkson dropped a skip on ?


It is indeed lol, can't understand why tbh, this car is full of character! although understandably the styling is a bit marmite!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

mjh760 said:


> I strangely get more satisfaction from interior detailing, obviously correcting and enhancing an exterior is rewarding but surely the inside is just as important, let's be honest, ya can't see the outside when ya driving it now can ya!!!


Very true, the interior is where you will spend all your time driving the car, so should be just as pristine as the exterior!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice. The interiors are incredible, I scrolled to the end to look for interior shots before looking at the exterior work. My old man had a four door 425 Bi-turbo, good performance but scarey in the wet. Still the only car that I've had wheel spinning in third, half a turn of opposite lock whilst trying to go in a straight line.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Huw said:


> Nice. The interiors are incredible, I scrolled to the end to look for interior shots before looking at the exterior work. My old man had a four door 425 Bi-turbo, good performance but scarey in the wet. Still the only car that I've had wheel spinning in third, half a turn of opposite lock whilst trying to go in a straight line.


haha! the owner did say he would not drive this in the wet due to its lively nature! but it does put a smile on his face!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Rgk Detailing said:


> haha! the owner did say he would not drive this in the wet due to its lively nature! but it does put a smile on his face!


Lively nature is one to describe it.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Always nice to see older cars getting the DW treatment
Good job, nice finish


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks guy's


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers mate


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Missed this 1st time round..

Well done Richard, looks great now. Lovely work as always.

:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work on special car.


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

beautiful car and superb finish


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work mate....looks how it should and you dont see many....


----------

